# Best Thumb Release for Hunting



## redpresto66 (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m currently using a Tru Fire 4 finger Revolution release but it’s small for my hand. Looking for suggestions. Stan X3, Carter Too Simple, Scott Sigma are ones that keep coming up on search engines. I want feedback from hunters though.


----------



## TreyCarter (Jun 4, 2013)

I’ve shot a lot but I really like the Stan.


----------



## redpresto66 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks Trey. Any issues with the Stan staying on the D loop? I like leaving it on the bow. I hunt from ground blinds.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Without a doubt the Stan sx-3. Or any thumb release from Stan, just depends how much or how little finger sweep you prefer in the handle, comfort thing. The Stan's have the best trigger travel and trigger tension adjustments out there. You can set it up really heavy or super light, with absolutely no travel in the trigger at all. I have tried the Carter's before, and they are good, but the no travel trigger of the Stan's wins hands down.


----------



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

Stan shootoff


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought I’d shoot my Carter Choc Addiction forever. Then I tried a Scott Exxus. Sold the Carter the next week


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

treestandnappin said:


> I thought I’d shoot my Carter Choc Addiction forever. Then I tried a Scott Exxus. Sold the Carter the next week


The Exxus is a poor man's Stan SX3, no where near the quality. Stan is all I shoot after trying them all.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Stan SX2 or 3


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Too Simple that I have been hunting and targeting shooting for 5 or 6 years, great release.


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Stan shootoff 3 for me. Great release!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

redpresto66 said:


> Thanks Trey. Any issues with the Stan staying on the D loop? I like leaving it on the bow. I hunt from ground blinds.


The Stan Shootoff and the like are closed jaw thumb releases. No issue with them staying on the d-loop.


----------



## smokeaterhunt (Jan 1, 2018)

I personally like shooting the Sweet Spot Pro for hunting, but it’s a hinge and doesn’t stay on the string. But my Dad shoots the Blade Pro for hunting. He lets it hang on the string and loves how smooth it is.


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had Tru ball , trufire, carter, scott, and Stan. The Stan sx3 is the one I love and still shoot. Hook it on the loop once in stand or in a blind and never worry about it .


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

It really a personal thing. When I started looking I only shot a couple, and the Stan just X felt better. Now after using it for 3-4 years, I have been trying differant thumb releases. As it looks as though they are discontinuing the just X . And now I have become so accustomed to the just X that any thing else just don't cut it. So I have three of them, to last me the rest of my life, I hope.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Heavy Stan Shootoff!


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

SX3 Heavy Metal


----------



## redpresto66 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the input here! So Stan is the man. The tru fire I’m using is a four finger. I see Stan X3 comes in 3 or 4 finger version. You Stan users: any preference? The tru Fire was given to me by a friend who switched to a crossbow so I didn’t choose a 4 finger release. Dunno how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Darrellbarnes (Nov 26, 2017)

I use the Stan Perfex. You can customize it like crazy. From 2,3 or 4 finger. The sweep of the thumb barrel. Has an extremely crisp break on the trigger. Well worth the money.


----------



## redpresto66 (Jan 1, 2018)

Darrellbarnes said:


> I use the Stan Perfex. You can customize it like crazy. From 2,3 or 4 finger. The sweep of the thumb barrel. Has an extremely crisp break on the trigger. Well worth the money.


Does that one lock on to the d loop though? The picture on the website doesn’t look like it. Sounds like a great release though.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Love my 3 finger hot shot tempest and a used one won't break the bank either. I used to shoot Stan and Carter but the thought of losing one in the woods and having to replace it sounded awful so I switched and honestly like the tempest just as much


----------



## Darrellbarnes (Nov 26, 2017)

No. It does not “lock” on to the D- Loop. I use one of my old wrist release straps with some d-loop string to keep it close by and so I don’t drop it.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

But its a hook, he wants to clip on the d loop..


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Scott Sigma


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

No such thing as "best" for hunting other than whatever release fits you best. I hunt with a Stan Shootoff and have for years - works great.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

The tru ball blade will click on to the d loop.
It's also very quiet and has a handle for large hands..

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

In your question your dislike for the TF Hardcore 4 Revo is that it is small for your hand. All of the above are good releases and good suggestions but don't address your problem. I have a Stan SX3 medium and large, JustX large (these run really small though) and a TF Hardcore 4 Revo and the TruFire is my choice because it is beefier than the previous.

So if the TruFire is too small for you and you settle on a Stan SX3, don't stop at large, you'll be $200 disappointed.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

bowtechky said:


> I have a Too Simple that I have been hunting and targeting shooting for 5 or 6 years, great release.


That's a excellent release!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Bonz said:


> Without a doubt the Stan sx-3. Or any thumb release from Stan, just depends how much or how little finger sweep you prefer in the handle, comfort thing. The Stan's have the best trigger travel and trigger tension adjustments out there. You can set it up really heavy or super light, with absolutely no travel in the trigger at all. I have tried the Carter's before, and they are good, but the no travel trigger of the Stan's wins hands down.


Carters can be setup to have virtually no travel as well!, You're post is not accurate!


----------



## Shaneo5404 (Oct 30, 2011)

Spott hogg Friday night delight. I dont think it can be beat at the price point, for a 3 finger anyway. Its comfortable for me and has adjustable trigger tension.


----------



## smeop (Jun 15, 2017)

Another vote for the Hotshot Tempest ............ I’ve got the 4 finger and it is a good quality release with a heap of adjustment and a nice action, that won’t break the bank. Hotshot also do a curved design - the Eclipse, which is also excellent. All depends on what fits in your hand best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wstanley (Jan 21, 2008)

Stan SX-3 large 3-finger has been great for me. Shot several others, but the Stan suited me best. Hook it to my D Loop in the stand and never had any problems with it coming off.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Shaneo5404 said:


> Spott hogg Friday night delight. I dont think it can be beat at the price point, for a 3 finger anyway. Its comfortable for me and has adjustable trigger tension.


I have been shooting a Spot-Hogg Saturday Night Special release for years. Works perfect, clips to the D-loop and got it for a great price.


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stan Shootoff 3, Nock2It


----------



## AAKEITH (Feb 12, 2016)

Stan SX 3


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Carter 1st Choice


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

For hunting don't buy something you are not prepared to loose, for me that's in the hundred dollar area. I couldn't be taking a 200.00+ release into the woods for fear of loosing it and I also would want a back up release. If I was target shooting I could pay in the 200.00+ range. I tried a few a couple of years back, the TruBall Pro Max4, TruFire Edge 4, and the TruFire Hardcore Max, but went back to the wrist releases. The TruBall, was nice but a little small. It stayed on the string and made no click when fired. The Trufire Edge fit my hand better, stayed on the string but did make a click when shot. The best was the Truefire Hardcore Max. It stayed on the string, made a click when shot, but it was a very nice trigger.
If I was to try it again, which I probably will, I would buy three finger models. For fingers are something 
I would think about if you are pulling heavy poundage. I would have no issues with the quality of the three I used for a hunting release.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Dickenscpa said:


> In your question your dislike for the TF Hardcore 4 Revo is that it is small for your hand. All of the above are good releases and good suggestions but don't address your problem. I have a Stan SX3 medium and large, JustX large (these run really small though) and a TF Hardcore 4 Revo and the TruFire is my choice because it is beefier than the previous.
> 
> So if the TruFire is too small for you and you settle on a Stan SX3, don't stop at large, you'll be $200 disappointed.


I had the TF Hardcore and that is a very large release, I couldn't imagine a larger one.


----------

